# Happy Birthday, Somebunny!



## Dawgluver (Nov 10, 2012)

Hope it's a great one!  Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## chopper (Nov 10, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday!



+1


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

Wishing you a wonderful birthday SB


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Somebunny!! I hope it is your best yet!


----------



## Merlot (Nov 10, 2012)

Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## vitauta (Nov 10, 2012)

wishing all good things for your birthday, somebunny!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 11, 2012)

Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you DC family for all the birthday wishes!  I had a pleasant day and a nice dinner.  Getting all of your wishes was frosting on the proverbial cake!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Very happy birthday to you Somebunny!!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hope you had a wonderful day and the upcoming year is the best yet!


----------



## Alix (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry to be late! Depending on how you write your dates it was 10/11/12! Hope you had a great day.


----------



## simonbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday Somebunny!!


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 12, 2012)

Alix said:
			
		

> Sorry to be late! Depending on how you write your dates it was 10/11/12! Hope you had a great day.



Thanks everyone.  Lol Alix......our anniversary was 10/11/12


----------

